# Gunsmith Recommendations for Remington 742



## DrRx2005

Not looking to start a debate or hate on the 742/7400 thread, just wanting to know from anyone who owns or has owned a 742 and had it worked on a recommendation for a gunsmith. Please PM me if advertising will break the forum rules. I live in the Cartersville area but will most definitely consider further areas than NW GA for a good solid recommendation.
My 742 is a hand me down, but the sentimental value for it cannot be replaced. I tried to get it ready to hunt with last year only to have it start jamming on me. Took all the advice I could find here and from google searches, scrubbed it down, attempted to polish the chamber, everything that I could possibly do and it still doesn't work.
The extractor still tears slivers of the cartridge rim off, so I don't believe that is the problem, the fired cartridges just keep jamming. After my last attempt at cleaning it, the bolt would only close about 90% of the way. I like to never got it open to get the live round out. After I did, I tried to work the action, empty, only to have the bolt jam open about 90% and now I can't even pull it back.
I just want the gun to function properly again...if there is even a slightest chance for it to happen...so that it will maintain a value enough to pass down to my son (or daughter if no son ever comes along )one day and keep a family tradition going. Thank you in advance to all who take the time to read and respond.


----------



## Inthegarge

I used Dan Atwood in Chickamauga GA for my 7400.... He worked with Remington to get it right and now it like new. PM and I will give you his info...


----------



## density1

First two things I would check:

Take off the forestock and check the action bars for rust and main spring to see if it is broken.

Is the ejection port dust cover intact? As they get old, they crack and pieces can get into the action and block it.


----------



## DrRx2005

the action bars and spring are in excellent and clean condition. I took the ball bearing out of the gas system, cleaned it all and put it back and my ejection port cover still looks great, when it all of a sudden became very loose was when I noticed that the bolt wasn't closing. Keep sending me suggestions or names of ppl via PM and after I talk to them, will post back on here and let eveyone find out.


----------



## density1

I would now check to see if the "takedown" nut was loose. It is that big nut that the action spring sits down on. That nut holds the barrel and action tight in the receiver housing. Weird stuff can happed if it is loose. Hard to tell if it is loose because of the action spring pressing against it.

If not that, then it is possible that one of the small springs, pins, or bearings in and around the bolt carrier broke. That requires a complete teardown of the action. I have done this a couple of times on my 742. It requires some mechanical ability but can be done.

Have you taken the trigger group out to see the full action movement within the receiver?


----------



## DrRx2005

I haven't messed with it this time since bringing it back from the range last week. I had just reassembled it from having the barrel off 'polishing' the chamber. Either I didn't polish it enough, or correctly, or both, because the first shot stuck in the chamber and tried to load another round right behind it. I got it out, the catridge, actually fell out much easier than had previously. When I tried to reload it is when the action completely seized up on me. I worked and pulled on the bolt handle until it finally opened back up to let me remove the live round, then I pulled the action back again and let it go and that's where it remains...~90% closed and I can't budge it.
My next day off work that I can, I will take the forearm back off to check the takedown nut...I know when I was putting it back on, I got it as tight as I could possibly turn it, but something could've happened there.
Yeah, I had the trigger assembly out when I was cleaning down the gun. Everything seemed fine with the working/action of the bolt...but again, I'm not an expert so I could be looking at a problem and not knowing what I'm looking at. The only reason I attempted any work on it myself, was after enough research all saying the same thing...clean the chamber- when that didn't work - it was "polish the chamber using valve grinding compound" so I tried that and after completing that was my latest trial that also failed.
I guess, either way, I just would like a gunsmith or expert to look it over and assess the bolt...just to make sure that's not the problem at all - or now, the receiver rails. I think my extractor is ok, as it still pulls a little spot off the rim of the cartridge, so maybe more polishing is required
Anyway, thank you for your input...I'll look it over to see if there's anything else I can do to get the action working and still let someone a little more familiar or experienced with it take a look at the mechanics of it


----------



## density1

Well, since you have had the barrel out of the receiver, I would look at the takedown nut again. As a suggestion, I would take out the trigger group and loosen the takedown nut to see if that frees up the action. Maybe the lugs on the rotory bolt head are not fitting into the grooves of the chamber properly. There is a special wrench for the takedown nut. It is made by a company called "Menck". 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/639030/menck-remington-barrel-nut-wrench-remington-742-4-7400

This wrench is made to get between the action bars to really tighten down that nut.

Thats all I got. Good luck DrRx2005.


----------



## DrRx2005

Thanks Density,
I'll try to see what's up with it my next day off work, just to see if I can get the bolt to move. Reason I'm now unsure about polishing the chamber correctly is, reading through other people's posts, I've read where they chucked them up on a drill and went at it long enough for the barrel to get warm to the touch...I used the drill with the brush and valve grinding compound and gave it a go, but probably 15-20 minutes tops...that stuff isn't all that easy to clean up either...unless someone has a suggestion for that as well.
Anyways, yeah, I remember having that trigger assembly out the first time, thought I'd broke a knuckle when I flipped the safety off and pulled the trigger releasing the hammer


----------



## miles58

You do know that they are famous for this and that many, many of them were converted to pumps at Ahlman's  in Morristown Minnesota don't you?  Give 'em a call and ask to speak with someone who fixes them.


----------



## DrRx2005

I only found out them being notorious for this after last spring when I had been given the gun and took it to shoot it. After it jammed, I began researching it...tried everything recommendation wise on my own to fix it...but anyways, IF at all possible, I'm not ready to go the way of a pump just yet. I did look at Ahlman's site regarding the conversion, as well as other people's reports of having it done. That would be a last resort for me, but I'm not totally ruling it out. Want to see if I can preserve it as it was made first


----------



## miles58

Whether you want to fix it or convert it makes no difference!  It just makes sense to call the folks who work on more of them than anyone doesn't it?

Dave


----------



## Richard P

If you are new to semi-autos, are you using new ammunition or reloaded ?  If you reload your cases (or have them reloaded) you may need to use the ''small base'' sizer. Cases have to be small enough to get into the chamber.
 Your comment about failing to extract suggest the extractor may not fully hook over the rim, or isnt strong enough to remain engaged.  
  The bolt not closing into battery is of immediate concern. You do not want to fire unless it in full battery. Nasty things can happen.  Investigate what is dragging on the bolt.  rp


----------



## Niner

Have you considered calling Remington and seeing if they still work on the 742? If they do, it might be a good idea to send it to them for repairs.


----------



## DrRx2005

miles58 said:


> Whether you want to fix it or convert it makes no difference!  It just makes sense to call the folks who work on more of them than anyone doesn't it?
> 
> Dave


I follow you , I was thinking through them the only option would be converting.



Richard P said:


> If you are new to semi-autos, are you using new ammunition or reloaded ?  If you reload your cases (or have them reloaded) you may need to use the ''small base'' sizer. Cases have to be small enough to get into the chamber.
> Your comment about failing to extract suggest the extractor may not fully hook over the rim, or isnt strong enough to remain engaged.
> The bolt not closing into battery is of immediate concern. You do not want to fire unless it in full battery. Nasty things can happen.  Investigate what is dragging on the bolt.  rp



I'm not necessarily 'new' to semi-autos - I hunted with the same gun when I was younger. Up until last year and all during my time in college, it sat in a safe, never taken out or hunted with...so the first thoughts were chamber rust which led to everything else.
I only shoot new ammo through it. Only reason I tried any of this myself is that I think I'm pretty handy with fixin' most things and from what I read from multiple online sources it didn't seem to bad to attempt. Now since I would like to be able to pass it off one day myself, I'm guessing I'll have a pro look at it & do it right...now it'll probably be after turkey season



Niner said:


> Have you considered calling Remington and seeing if they still work on the 742? If they do, it might be a good idea to send it to them for repairs.



I looked on the Remington website, they just have a link for "Services for Older and Other Remington Firearms" that takes you to a list of dealers/repair shops that work on them. Haven't called them myself, but have read that Remington no longer works on them because they no longer make parts for them


----------



## Yotedawg

Was your chamber pitted before you polished it and were the pits removed after polishing? I don't know how effective a brush and valve grinding compound will work as I've never tried it. I get flex hones from brownells which look like little cylinder hones or brake wheel cylinder hones that hone the chamber. I've had a lot of success using these.


----------

